# Why can't they stay little



## Gill (28 Dec 2019)

So son was moaning that he did not get enough for Christmas. 
Complained that compared to some of his friends, it was not fair.
Why can't they stay little, when whatever you gave them was amazing and the best thing ever.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (28 Dec 2019)

Travel will sort that. Certainly realigned any world perception personally held other than “how bloody fortunate am I to win this geographical lottery”.

Time.


----------



## Keith GH (28 Dec 2019)

Gill

Show him some photos of children starving in war torn countries.  

I was born in 1937 I can assure you I would be lucky to get a few toys.

Keith


----------



## jaypeecee (29 Dec 2019)

Gill said:


> So son was moaning that he did not get enough for Christmas.
> Complained that compared to some of his friends, it was not fair.
> Why can't they stay little, when whatever you gave them was amazing and the best thing ever.



Hi @Gill 

Do you mind my asking - how old is your son - early teens? BTW, I'm not a parent.

JPC


----------



## tam (29 Dec 2019)

Gill said:


> Why can't they stay little, when whatever you gave them was amazing and the best thing ever.



My sister gave her 3 year old a lump of coal in her stocking from santa (she did get other pressys too) as she'd been a bit of a monster the last few days and she thought it was brilliant - couldn't wait to put it on the fire and make the bestest fire ever


----------



## Gill (29 Dec 2019)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @Gill
> 
> Do you mind my asking - how old is your son - early teens? BTW, I'm not a parent.
> 
> JPC


He just turned 10 and is getting to know trends etc  now. As chats with his clan on forntnite etc. And they were all saying what they got.
He does not understand that as his birthday is end of November, and then christmas. He gets less now as older. 

Saying that though, his mum took home out yesterday and got him a phone. 

He messages me when he wants something. I if I can get it for him I will within reason. 

Is my own fault, I spoiled him. As he was born after 10+ years of fertility treatment. And he had such a difficult birth, that it still affects him. He has had 5 surgeries before he was 5. And will need more as he ages depending on how he improves. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## dean (29 Dec 2019)

The problem is there will always be some kid who gets more 
Where will it stop ?

My granddaughter was 4 in December and she has changed in a year 
Last Christmas we put her presents in a big box which she used as a house for the day this year she told us if she didn’t like a presents  

This is without any external influence such as social media or school friends 
So I guess it just gets worse each year from now on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (1 Jan 2020)

I was brought up to always say thank you, thats great etc regardless, something I plan to pass on to my son (though he is only 6 months old currently so how successful I'll be I don t know!). I also remember having to write thank you cards for anyone i hadnt said thank you to in person/on the phone.  Think this one probably needs a 21 century update!!


----------



## tam (1 Jan 2020)

That sort of age I remember starting to save for things I wanted - a very handy habit for adulthood. Give him ways to earn cash and get what he wants in stages - makes you value things more and decide more carefully what you really want to spend money on. Took me months to save £18.50 for my first hamster cage (with no guarantee I'd be allowed one) - I think I got treated to the hamster after getting the cage myself though  Ten is still a little kid with lots to learn so plenty of time to set good examples and have a chat about where money comes from


----------



## rebel (2 Jan 2020)

Train em to give to charity and teach em about social business etc. 

He can also give through here.
https://www.kiva.org/

This is indeed a great teaching moment for you.


----------



## Onoma1 (2 Jan 2020)

They can conflate the relationshps they have in virtual worlds which they inhabit with the real world. I think this can impede learning. I would suggest talking to him about the way communication through technology can distort and amplify: social polarisation (all my friends), the echo effect (everyone has), emotion and social bonding through intense collective activity etc. A learning point about truth and trust in on-line game environments.


----------



## PARAGUAY (2 Jan 2020)

I have a bit of sympathy for kids these days up to a point. Is this really how it is? No kid wants to be the one wearing the wrong coat ,shoes or a complete nonhave the wrong phone a lot of peer pressure. In our day every kids parents worked long hours in factories for less relative to today. Every child wore more than not same Also shades of George Orwell instead of big brother is big corporate power working on kids and parents with advertising round the clock. Supermarkets and the likes of amazon an unofficial cartel demolishing the opposition My granddaughter said she would quite like £150 trainers at christmas she compromised at some for £50


----------



## Gill (23 Jan 2020)

Well things have improved slightly. Had a talk with him about his age now, and that he will get less. And that his expectations need to be in perspective with what I can and will buy him.
He moves house this weekend, and he has been coming with us when we go new house furniture shopping with his Mum(my now Ex wife). And it has shown him how much things actually cost.


----------

